# Camping on the Altamaha



## Nimrod71 (Jul 5, 2009)

Did I see you Saturday?  Was that you in the red Speedo?  I think everyone was camping this weekend on the river.  The sand bar at Tippins Lake was completly cover with tents and people Saturday.  I conoed from U.S. 1 bridge down to Lane's bridge and nearly every sand bar had at least 1 tent and most had several.  It was a great weekend on the Altamaha.  The river is falling out fast and there are sand bars everywhere, so load up the family and the dog and head on down to the Mighty Altamaha and have some real fun.


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang man - you saw me?  LOL

The Altamaha is a wonderful place, no joke.  BEAUTIFUL and has some great fishing.  Watch out for the lizards!


----------



## AltamahaJones (Jul 6, 2009)

Shhh!


----------



## paratrooper202 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have always wanted to go there and camp,
where is a good camp ground on the river?
I have a pull behind 20 ft camper. I would like
it next to the river and fish off the bank, but I 
have a boat too. Looking to go during the week,
not the weekend.. Thanks for any help anyone could
give me.. I will also need hook up 30 amps.. Thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 6, 2009)

It's further down than what they are talking about, but the Altamaha River Park in Glynn County is a good rv campground.

Haven't been to Two Way Fish Camp in a while, but you used to could park  an RV there.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 6, 2009)

I canoed and camped the Oconee Saturday & Sunday...between Hwy 46 & 280.  It's really low right now...sluggish current at best in most places...and sandbars in the middle.  Except for one new cut about 4 miles down from the 46 bridge that took some careful negotiations and lots of luck...it's just right for paddling.  With it being so low, once you get a mile or so from the landings, other boat traffic isn't an issue.  I saw 2 boats the entire 14.5 miles, and one was another canoe.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 6, 2009)

For those interested in trailer camping there are several nice new camp grounds on the river:  221 Bridge between Hazlehurst and Uvalda, U.S. Hwy. #1 Bridge between Lyons and Baxley, 301 Bridge at Jesup.  These sites have power and water.  There is some good canoeing on the river right now.  The 221 site is the closest to the water.  Everyone is welcome to come down and enjoy this great river.  Oh, by the way just south of the U.S. 1 Bridge is the Great Moody Swamp this is a wilderness area with a public boat ramp right in middle of it call Morris Landing.  The Moody Swamp is really something to see.  Night Fishing for giant Flathead Cats is really good along the sand bars, just use live bait and remember the bigger the bait the bigger the catch.  Load up your gear and come on down.


----------



## paratrooper202 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nimrod71 said:


> For those interested in trailer camping there are several nice new camp grounds on the river:  221 Bridge between Hazlehurst and Uvalda, U.S. Hwy. #1 Bridge between Lyons and Baxley, 301 Bridge at Jesup.  These sites have power and water.  There is some good canoeing on the river right now.  The 221 site is the closest to the water.  Everyone is welcome to come down and enjoy this great river.  Oh, by the way just south of the U.S. 1 Bridge is the Great Moody Swamp this is a wilderness area with a public boat ramp right in middle of it call Morris Landing.  The Moody Swamp is really something to see.  Night Fishing for giant Flathead Cats is really good along the sand bars, just use live bait and remember the bigger the bait the bigger the catch.  Load up your gear and come on down.



Thanks for the info, do you know the name of these camps? Phone numbers would be great, maybe a internet site? Thanks for your help..


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 7, 2009)

The one located on 221 north of Hazlehurst is Towns Bluff park.  Their website is www.townsbluff.com.

According to their website:

Contact Information 
Towns Bluff Park 
Physical Address: 45 RiverwoodTrail 
Mailing Address: P. O. Box 609 
Hazlehurst, GA 31539 
Park Phone: (912)379-9303


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 7, 2009)

Towns Bluff is really nice, and it is new.  With the cuts in all the federal and state funds all of us outdoor lovers need to put in extra effort to use and visit all these locations and facilities.  DNR has already started closing some parks and laying off staff.  We need more not less.  The Altamaha is a great resource, hunting, fishing, boating and camping.  The few camp sites located on the river need our support.  The river is big and room for everyone.


----------



## paratrooper202 (Jul 7, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> The one located on 221 north of Hazlehurst is Towns Bluff park.  Their website is www.townsbluff.com.
> 
> According to their website:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I have a flat bottom boat with 25 horse it should do fine? Also anywhere down there to buy bait for cat fishing? THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah...your boat will be great for the Altamaha.  Notice that there are 2 landings at Towns Bluff.  The one closest to the bridge is basically unusable when the water is down like it is now (it's behind a sandbar in shallow water)...but the landing by the heritage center is usable nearly anytime.  There are landings scattered all around the area too.  

For the record...Benton Lee's Steakhouse is down the river about 3 miles on the left hand side.  You can take your boat down there and eat or drive over.  The biggest steak for the buck around.  If you've never been, Benton Lee's is worth trying.  Don't go there for good service (you fill your own drinks and once you get your food normally never see the waitress again)...but the steaks are out of this world and enormous!

As for bait...I can't think of any shops, but I know both Hazlehurst and Uvalda will have bait shops.  Call the # for Towns Bluff and they can point you towards a shop.  I always buy my bait in Douglas before heading out.  Worms are about the best catfish bait out there...unless you mean fishing for big Appaloosa cats (flat heads) or on limb lines.  In either of those cases, you'll want fresh bream or cutbait.  Best to just fish at the landing for some small bream in that case.

Good luck.  I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fuzzy's is just across the river at the caution light they have all kinds of bait.  If you want to fish for mullet you will need a salt block, 5 ft. pole / broom handle, cabbage bag and rabbit feed and two good anchors.


----------



## seabear2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Any mullet reports from the uvalda/baxley area? We had a good day a few weeks ago at seaboard.


----------



## seabear2 (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ccbiggz (Sep 5, 2009)

*It's Buzzy's*

It's Buzzy's. They have excellent food in there and the people are very nice! 

As for bait.

In Uvalda there is a gas station called Oconee Trading Post that has live bait. It's right on 221 on the right just after you come into town if you are going north on 221.

If you leave Uvalda going south on 221 turn right at the caution light at Buzzy's. When you get to the Oconee river bridge there is a store called Three Rivers. Ms. Dolly has live bait.


----------

